# Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung



## MrMaxPower (26. Januar 2017)

*Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Hallo Liebe Mitgamer und Overclocker,

Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen Gaming-PC mit Wasserkühlung zusammenzustellen, dieser soll gegen Ende März fertig gestellt sein. 

Folgendes Setup habe ich mir ausgesucht:
Tower: Corsair 780t Graphite schwarz
Mainboard: MSI z270 Gaming M7
CPU: Intel I7 7700k
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3200Mhz CL16
GPU: Zotac GTX 1080 Arctic Storm / GTX 1080 Ti
SSD: Samsung 960 Evo 256Gb
HDD: Western Digital Black 2Tb
Netzteil: BeQuit! Pure Power 9 CM 600W

Folgende Komponenten sollen für die Wakü verbaut werden:
Radiator(en): 2x Phobya G-Changer 280 V.2 - Full Copper
CPU-Block: EK Water Blocks EK- Supremacy EVO RED Edition
AGB: Alphacool Repack - Single Laing D5 - Dual 5,25 Bay Station
Pumpe: Alphacool VPP655 PWM - Single Edition
Lüfter: Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM
Kühlflüssigkeit: Empfehlung bitte  sollte nach Möglichkeit die rote Farbe der Schläuche nicht beinträchtigen)

Nun zur eigentlichen Frage: 
Auf vielen Fotos von Costum Wasserkühlungen sehe ich immer folgenden Kreislauf für das Kühlmedium:

z.B. AGB/Pumpe->Radiator 1 -> Radiator 2 -> Cpu-Block -> Gpu-Block -> AGB/Pumpe usw.

Dabei bekommt doch die GPU das von der CPU vorgewärmte Kühlmedium.

Wäre deshalb nicht folgender Kreislauf effizienter wenn man beide Komponenten gleich gut kühlen möchte:

z.B. AGB/Pumpe->Radiator 1 -> Cpu-Block -> Radiator 2-> Gpu-Block -> AGB/Pumpe usw.

Oder macht das in der Praxis gar nicht so viel aus, weil das Kühlmedium so schnell durch den Kreislauf gepummt wird,
dass es sich gar nicht erst richtig aufheizt oder gar nicht erst richtig gekühlt wird wenn es nur durch einen Radiator und
dann durch die nächste Wärmequelle geht.

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf eure Antworten und nehme auch gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge zum sonstigen Setup an. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Max


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Die Reihenfolge der Komponenten ist in der Praxis völlig wumpe.
Grund: Die Fließgeschwindigkeit des Wassers sowie seine spez. Wärmekapazität ist so hoch, dass sich im gesamten Kreislauf plus/minus ein, zwei Grad die gleiche Temperatur einstellt.

Baue die Reihenfolge so, wie es rein baulich am sinnvollsten/einfachsten machbar ist mit den wenigsten Winkeln und am wenigsten Schlauchlänge. Durch diesen durchflusswiderstandsoptimierten Kreislauf hast du viel mehr Vorteile als durch irgendeine spezielle Reihenfolge 

Kleines Rechenbeispiel: Angenommen, eine normale Pumpe schafft ohne großen Aufwand 100 l/h Durchfluss und dein Radiator könnte dein Wasser um 3 Grad abkühlen bzw. der Temperaturunterschied wäre 3 Grad (alles recht realistische Annahmen). Das würde bedeuten dein Kreislauf schafft grade rund 350W Abwärme weg (das wäre eine GTX1080Ti+i7-7700K beide auf Vollast).

Bevor die Frage kommt wie man drauf kommt: 
W = cp * m' * dT
= 4,18 J/(g*K) * 100 l/h * 3 K
= 4,18 J/(g*K) * 28 g/s * 3 K (Annahme Dichte von Wasser ist 1 + gerundet)
= 351 W


----------



## Faxe007 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Wie Incedible Alk schon sagte so wichtig ists nicht. Plusminus ein zwei Grad stimmt bei mir aber nicht - ich habs aber auch gerne ganz leise da läuft dann die Pumpe langsam (und macht 50 l/h) - der Unterschied zwischen Zulauf und Ablauf beträgt dann im Gleichgewicht rund 8 Grad (wie viel genau kann man auch ausrechnen die 8 Grad ergeben sich wenn ungefähr 650 W abgeführt werden, bei 50 l/h).
Man sollte jetzt aber keine Schlauchverrenkungen machen um eine bestimmte Reihenfolge zu erreichen - die perfekte Reihenfolge besteht aber in:
z.B. AGB/Pumpe--> Cpu-Block -> Radiator 2-> Gpu-Block -> >Radiator 1  --> AGB/Pumpe usw.
Auf die Art ist das Wasser nämlich im AGB/Pumpe etwas kühler und wärmt nicht das Gehäuse von innen (falls du Spaß daran hast das letzte bisschen Optimierung rauszukitzeln).


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Es KANN relevant werden wenn man einen kleinen Durchfluss hat weil man sehr viele üble Dinge zu kühlen hat. Wenn du drei TitanX im 3-way-SLI baust und damit 800W Abwärme ans Wasser abgibst und der Durchfluss wegen den vielen Kühlern runtergeht dann ist zu bedenken, dass das Wasser nach der letzten KLarte mit 15-20K mehr vorgewärmt zur CPU kommen würde. Aber selbst hier würde man eher eine stärkere oder zweite Pumpe einbauen um das Problem zu beheben als irgendwelche Zwischenradiatoren einzubauen. Und selbst das ist ja nicht wirklich nötig - wenn das Wasser mit 40 statt 20°C bei der CPU ankommt... ja und? Dann hat sie im Betrieb eben 75 statt 55 Grad. Alles kein Thema. 

Ich hab meine Pumpe auch trotz Mora und zig Winkeln, Schiebern, Schnellkupplungen usw. auf Minimaldrehzahl laufen und etwa 60-70 l/h Durchfluss, als ich noch SLI hatte warens unter 50 l/h. Da war das Wasser bei der CPU eben 6 oder 7 Grad vorgewärmt - was genau gar nichts ausmacht wenn man nicht extremst auf Kante übertaktet hat.


----------



## Malkolm (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bevor die Frage kommt wie man drauf kommt:
> W = cp * m' * dT
> = 4,18 J/(g*K) * 100 l/h * 3 K
> = 4,18 J/(g*K) * 28 g/s * 3 K (Annahme Dichte von Wasser ist 1 + gerundet)
> = 351 W



Schöne Formel, leider im falschen Kontext. Du berechnest damit den Energiefluss innerhalb der WaKü, triffst damit aber keine Aussage über die tatsächlich abgeführte Leistung.

Mit cp * dT erhältst du die (zusätzliche) spezifische Wärme. Nimmst du das mal dem Durchfluss erhältst du lediglich wieviel Wärme du pro Stunde transportieren kannst. Leider ist diese Größe in einem Kreislauf aber komplett sinnbefreit, da du die Energie nur im Kreis herumschipperst.

Eine folge deiner Gleichung wäre es, dass du mit einer starken Pumpe mehr Wärme "schaffen" würdest (ich nehme an mit "schaffen" meinst du abführen). Das entspricht aber nicht den empirischen Fakten die einwandfrei belegen, dass der Durchfluss nur dann einen Einfluss auf die abgeführte Wärme hat, wenn du damit die Strömungsverhältnisse veränderst (laminare Ströumg -> turbulente Strömung). In WaKü misst man idR keine Veränderung mehr ab Durchflüssen >30l/h.

Um auszurechnen, wieviel Wärme dein System abführen kann, ohne dass eine subjektiv festgelegte kritische Temperatur des Wassers überschritten wird, brauchst du vorallem Parameter, die den Wärmeübergang Wasser->Radi->Luft beschreiben. Diese sind vorallem Luftstrom, Kontaktfläche Wasser <-> Radi und Kontakfläche Lust <-> Radi. Da solche Parameter aber im Detail schwer zu bestimmen sind stützt man sich auf Erfahrungswerte:

-> Pro 120mmx120mm Fläche "schafft" man ca. 100W pro 15K bei erträglichen Lüftergeräuschen.

Du siehst, da kommt der Durchfluss nicht vor.

Also: Nicht alles was toll aussieht, hat auch wirklich Hand und Fuß


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Bevor das hier alles in Rechenbeispielen endet welche die meisten nicht nachvollziehen können......

bei deinen Komponenten ist es völlig egal wie du den Kreislauf aufbaust. Die maximale Gesamtabwärme selbst mit hohem OC ist dennoch so gering, dass es keinen Unterschied macht ob man einen hohen oder niedrigen Durchfluss hat, oder Radiatoren zwischen GPU und CPU setzt (was ohnehin völliger Quatsch ist, da es nichts bringt).

Es gibt immer nur zwei Regeln zu beachten. 
1. Vom AGB muss das Wasser von alleine zur Pumpe fließen können, da Waküpumpen nicht ansaugen können. Auch gehen fast alle Waküpumpen kaputt wenn sie trocken laufen. 
2. Der AGB sollte möglichst hoch im Kreilauf gelegen sein, wobei das auch nur das Entlüften und Befüllen erleichtert. 

Ein Tipp.... ein Ablaßhahn an der tiefsten Stelle, kann bei der späteren Wartung sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## Thor76 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Und hier mal ein Video aus der Praxis, bei dem man schön sieht, das die zweite GraKa nur unwesentlich wärmer wird. Und das dürfte für eine CPU vor einer GPU erst recht gelten. Ultimative WakÃ¼ Guide Reihenfolge der Komponenten und ist es wichtig? - YouTube

sent via mobile device


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Mit cp * dT erhältst du die (zusätzliche) spezifische Wärme. Nimmst du das mal dem Durchfluss erhältst du lediglich wieviel Wärme du pro Stunde transportieren kannst. Leider ist diese Größe in einem Kreislauf aber komplett sinnbefreit, da du die Energie nur im Kreis herumschipperst.



Und Q[zugeführt] durch Chips und Q[abgeführt] durch Radi berechnet sich wie wenn ein Gleichgewichtszustand angenommen wird (also das Wasser nicht immer wärmer und wärmer wird)?  Und was meinst du woher die Faustformeln kommen und wer sie wie berechnet hat? 

Mir ist klar dass ich hier zig Vereinfachungen angenommen habe und ja, natürlich ist das Ergebnis nicht exakt. Es ging aber darum zu zeigen ob es 30, 300 oder 3000W sind - nicht obs 330 oder 360 werden, das ist piepegal. Die Wärmemenge die "rumgeschippert" wird ist im Gleichgewicht sinnigerweise die genau gleiche wie die die zugeführt und abgeführt wird.

Du kannst mir glauben, dass ich dir das wenn ich die ganzen Detaildaten der WaKü kennen würde sehr genau ausrechnen könnte, denn das ist mein Beruf das (wenn nötig auch genau) zu können - von mir aus auch mit Strömungsvarianten, Wärmeübergängen bei erzwungener Konvektion am Radi und was weiß ich noch alles - das ist hier aber einfach nicht relevant - denn die Wärme die eine GPU in den (idealisierten) Kreislauf pumpt muss (nach "rumschippern") auch vom Radi abgegeben werden wenn die Wassertemperatur insgesamt gleich bleiben soll. 
Diese Überschlagsrechnung diente der Veranschaulichung von Größenordnungen, sonst nichts.

Auf deine Argumentation möchte ich der Übersicht willen nicht weiter eingehen weil wie Eddy schon richtig sagt es hier praktisch egal ist - dennoch der Hinweis: Du liegst mit einigen Annahmen etwas daneben (bzw. die theoretischen inhalte stimmen denke ich schon bzw. du meinst das richtige, nur ist das hier alles nicht von Belang). Ob du das jetzt jemandem glauben willst der als Ingenieur in genau diesem Gebiet seit Jahren arbeitet oder nicht kannste selbst entscheiden.


----------



## MrMaxPower (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Es gibt immer nur zwei Regeln zu beachten.
> 1. Vom AGB muss das Wasser von alleine zur Pumpe fließen können, da Waküpumpen nicht ansaugen können. Auch gehen fast alle Waküpumpen kaputt wenn sie trocken laufen.
> 2. Der AGB sollte möglichst hoch im Kreilauf gelegen sein, wobei das auch nur das Entlüften und Befüllen erleichtert.
> 
> Ein Tipp.... ein Ablaßhahn an der tiefsten Stelle, kann bei der späteren Wartung sehr hilfreich sein.



Danke für deine Antwort! In meinem Fall wird die Pumpe in einen Sockel am AGB eingeschraubt, sodass diese quasi einer Einheit sind, wie verhält es sich dann?
Das Befüllen ist ja an sich easy, da sich das Gehäuse per One-Click-System ( heisst das so? ) öffnen lässt. Ich stecke einfach das eine Ende eines Schlauches in
den AGB, das andere verbinde ich mit einem Trichter und kann so die Wakü befüllen wenn sie schon fertig eingebaut ist, dann müsste ich doch nur beachten, dass
immer genug Kühlmedium in Kreislauf und AGB ist, dass die Pumpe nie trocken läuft, richtig?

Hier ist ein Video wo meine Pumpe+AGB ab 4:25 Min. verbaut werden, zur Veranschaulichung.
Einbau Alphacool Wasserkuhlung in den PC fur die CPU ( Tutorial ) - YouTube


----------



## Faxe007 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Malkolm und Alk ihr habt nur aneinander vorbei geredet. Alk rechnet korrekt aus welche Werte für die Temperaturdifferenz und reale Volumenströme und Kühlleistung zu erwarten sind --> \Delta T=3 Grad; P= 350 W, \dot(V)=100 l/h
dabei wurden  \Delta T=3 Grad mal als realistisch angenommen - um die gehts ja eigentlich in der Fragestellung - was ist der Temp-Unterschied vor und hinter dem Radi.
Er berechnet gar nicht "wieviel Wärme dein System abführen kann".


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Hi
Hast du deine Wakü Komponenten schon? Ich habe ein paar bedenken ob das so passt. Du Hast die Phobya  Radis gewählt, die sind aber 60mm dick. Das könnte im Deckel nicht  passen, da das Mainboard wohl im weg ist. Vorne sehe ich da keine Probleme.
Radiatoren mit 60mm dicke sind für schnellere Drehzahlen ausgelegt. Bei dir Reichen auch die 30mm starken. Ich empfehle dir da die Alphacool 280 st, die sind günstiger und sind sehr gut.
Das Dual bay würde ich auch weglassen, da kannst du die Pumpe nicht entkoppeln und so kommen die Vibrationen ans Gehäuse. Ausserdem hängt hinten am AGB ja noch die Pumpe und die Kollidiert wahrscheinlich dann mit dem Deckelradiator. Ein Eisbecher AGB mit integrierter Pumpe die du hinter dem Frontradiator stellst ist da wohl besser.

Gruß Pelle


----------



## Malkolm (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Um es runterzubrechen: Alk, deine Formel MUSS falsch sein, weil die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit keinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat.

Und ja, ich glaube in diesem Falle dem Ingenieur nicht.


----------



## MrMaxPower (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Nein habe bisher nur ´Tower, Netzteil, Mainboard und RAM-Module (bereits zusammengebaut), mit dem Platz könntest du recht haben, zusammen mit den Lüftern bräuchte der Radiator
mind 8,5 cm Platz, und von der Radiatorhalterung bis zum Mainboard sind es genau 8,7cm sollte also gerade so Passen. 
Ich könnte noch die Lüfter zwischen Deckel und Radiatorhalterung platzieren und von oben entweder ansaugen oder reinblasen, nur wenn ich oben reinblase muss ich unten rausblasen
und dann hätte ich vorne die roten LED Lüfter die standardmäßig verbaut sind hinter dem Radiator oder müsste für ca 50€ zwei zusätzliche kaufen und vorne push/pull machen, damit die
optik stimmt. Man muss den Tower denke ich kennen um genau zu verstehen was ich meine, aber ich werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, die Temperaturunterschiede zw. dün-
nen und dicken Radiatoren sollen ja minimal sein. Und antstatt dann wie bei einer Wakü mit seperatem AGB und Pumpe letztere zu entkoppeln, kann ich doch einfach den AGB entkoppeln
-bitte korrigiert mich, wenn es dabei dann Probleme mit der befedtigung geben sollte- so habe ich mir das durchdacht, sehr guter Einwand!


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Es ist besser beide Radiatoren in eine Richtung zu pusten lassen und nicht Front rein und Top raus, ad sonst die warme Luft vom Frontradiator zum Topradiator geht und dieser dann ineffizienter ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



Malkolm schrieb:


> weil die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit keinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat.



Stimmt. Und es wird auch nirgendwo eine Kühlleistung berechnet. Das ganze ist ein reiner Energieerhaltungssatz für (ideale) Systeme im Gleichgewicht (viel einfacher!) - die angeblich falsche Formel ist der 1. HS der Thermodynamik^^.

Es wird lediglich berechnet, wie viel Energie ich brauche um eine bestimmte Menge Wasser um 3 K zu erwärmen. Wie schnell sich das Wasser dabei bewegt ist völlig egal.
Der Durchfluss ist hier nur dazu da, um aus einem stationären System einen Kreislauf zu machen und eine Leistung statt einer Arbeit zu erhalten.

Nen Liter Wasser auf der Herdplatte um 3K erwärmen --> 4,18*1*3 = ~ 12,5 kJ
Nen Liter Wasser im Durchlauferhitzer in 30 Sekunden um 3K erwärmen --> 12,5 kJ / 30s = ~ 415 J/s = 415 W 
Nen Liter Wasser in einem Radiator in 30 Sekunden um 3K Abkühlen --> gleiche Rechnung --> 415 W

Nun ersetze Durchlauferhitzer durch GPU-Kühler und lass das Wasser zwischen Heizer und Kühler rundlaufen. Das ist alles, schon haste ne (idealisierte) WaKü.

Und dass es Themenbezug hat: Es geht darum zu zeigen, dass selbst eine sehr starke Grafikkarte das Wasser nur um 2-3K erwärmt weil dafür schon mehrere Hundert Watt benötigt werden in üblichen WaKü-Kreisläufen - deswegen ist es egal in welcher Reihenfolge Bauteile einbenaut werden da es so etwas wie "vorgewärmtes Wasser von Komponente A für Komponente B" nicht in nennenswertem Ausmaß gibt - sofern man nicht grade nen Heizstab verbaut


----------



## Faxe007 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Um es runterzubrechen: Alk, deine Formel MUSS falsch sein, weil die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit keinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat.
> 
> Und ja, ich glaube in diesem Falle dem Ingenieur nicht.



Na das ist ja toll, dann kann ich ja meine Pumpe abstellen und auf ebay verkloppen und die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit auf Null setzen - würd dann auch schön leise. 
Merkste was? Ja klar die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit geht sehr wohl in die Berechnung der Kühlleistung ein und Alks Formel ist 100% korrekt. In einem echten Kreislauf mit üblichen Durchflussraten geht aber wenn du den Durchfluss erhöhst eben Delta T runter (die Flüssigkeit verbringt ja jetzt auch nur noch kürzer im Radi) und die abgeführte Wärmeleistung bleibt dann quasi konstant.


----------



## Averdan (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer WasserkÃ¼hlung*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Es gibt immer nur zwei Regeln zu beachten.
> 1. Vom AGB muss das Wasser von alleine zur Pumpe fließen können, da Waküpumpen nicht ansaugen können. Auch gehen fast alle Waküpumpen kaputt wenn sie trocken laufen.
> 2. Der AGB sollte möglichst hoch im Kreilauf gelegen sein, wobei das auch nur das Entlüften und Befüllen erleichtert.
> 
> Ein Tipp.... ein Ablaßhahn an der tiefsten Stelle, kann bei der späteren Wartung sehr hilfreich sein.



Genau das. Und wie Incredible Alk schon geschrieben hat, wird die Reihenfolge erst dann relevant wenn du weniger als 40-50 L/h Durchfluss hast. Was aber bei der VPP655 nicht der Fall sein wird. So einen geringen Durchfluss bekommst du erst wenn du eine Eisbaer mit 2x240 Radis und CPU sowie GPU Kühler verbaust (ohne Schnellkuplung und wenigen Winkel Anschlüssen).

Gibt hier ja auch einen ganz guten Test von Torsten zu dem Thema. Wasserkuhlungs-Mythos im Video: Wie stark sollte die Pumpe sein?
In seinem extrem Szenario könnte man sich überlegen noch einen Radi dazwischen zu hängen, aber ansonsten macht das keinen Unterschied.


----------



## XBurton (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

kurze Nebenfrage... wer hat denn dir dieses Netzteil empfohlen? hoffentlich keiner hier vom Forum :c

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ic3man1986 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Warum verbaust du keine 360er Radiatoren? Würden auch locker in das Gehäuse passen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



MrMaxPower schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort! In meinem Fall wird die Pumpe in einen Sockel am AGB eingeschraubt, sodass diese quasi einer Einheit sind, wie verhält es sich dann?



Im Grunde genauso.



MrMaxPower schrieb:


> Das Befüllen ist ja an sich easy, da sich das Gehäuse per One-Click-System ( heisst das so? ) öffnen lässt. Ich stecke einfach das eine Ende eines Schlauches in
> den AGB, das andere verbinde ich mit einem Trichter und kann so die Wakü befüllen wenn sie schon fertig eingebaut ist, dann müsste ich doch nur beachten, dass
> immer genug Kühlmedium in Kreislauf und AGB ist, dass die Pumpe nie trocken läuft, richtig?



Genau. Wichtig ist eben wirklich, das die Pumpe immer Wasser hat. Aber aufpassen, wenn du den AGB voll machst, die Pumpe anschmeißt, wird der AGB ruck zuck leer sein. Sei darauf vorbereitet die Pumpe dann schnell aus zu machen. Du wirst ein paar mal den AGB voll machen müssen bevor der Kreislauf langsam wirklich voll ist. Am Ende würde ich das ganze Gehäuse noch auf alle Seiten Legen damit die Luft aus dem Kreislauf wandern kann. Denn es bleiben immer irgendwoe Lufttblasen hängen die nur durch das Kippen des Systems zum AGB wandern werden. 



MrMaxPower schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Video wo meine Pumpe+AGB ab 4:25 Min. verbaut werden, zur Veranschaulichung.
> Einbau Alphacool Wasserkuhlung in den PC fur die CPU ( Tutorial ) - YouTube



Das ist ein normales BayRes. Allerdings bin ich persönlich kein Freund davon, grade nicht mit einer D5. Die ist so stark, das du im BayRes einen ziemlichen Strudel bekommen könntest und die Vibrationen der Pumpen werden auch meist direkt auf das Gehäuse übertragen. Ich bevorzuge definitiv und ganz klar Röhrenbehälter. Die kann man entkoppel, sie bieten eine bessere Entlüftungsmöglichkeit und sind auch einfacher zu befüllen..... Deckel auf und rein die plörre 



Malkolm schrieb:


> Um es runterzubrechen: Alk, deine Formel MUSS falsch sein, weil die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit keinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat.


Das ist quatsch. Kein Durchfluss, keine Kühlleistung. Ab ca. 30-35L/h aufwärts steigt die Kühlleistung aber nur noch marginal. Aber auch zwischen 40L/h und 140L/h wirst du einen Unterschied bei der Kühlleistung messen können, nur ist das eben nicht sonderlich viel. Unter 30-35L/h sinkt die Kühlleistung aber immer stärker ab. Bei Systemen mit 3 Grafikkarten, Ram Kühler und CPU Kühler, sollte der Durchfluss etwas höher sein al die besagten 30-35L/h, da sich hier das Wasser direkt hinter den drei Grafikkarten doch noch über eine gewisse Strecke im Schlauch aufheizt, was ansonsten nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Averdan (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



ic3man1986 schrieb:


> Warum verbaust du keine 360er Radiatoren? Würden auch locker in das Gehäuse passen.



Die gleich Frage habe ich mich auch gefragt. 
Aber hab da mal nachgelesen und ein 360er bringt anscheinend genau so viel Kühlleistung wie ein 280er bei gleich schnell drehenden Lüftern. Daher wäre es eigentlich egal. Aber insgesamt 4x140er Lüfter sind ja leiser als 6x120er... daher würde ich ihm auch eher zu 2x280 stat 2x360 raten. (nicht nur leiser, sondern günstiger, und weniger Kabeln).


----------



## ic3man1986 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Theo sind es 10% Unterschied bei der Fläche. Es sollte also schon ein paar kl Unterschiede geben.

Und z.B. der airplex radical 2/360 kostet sogar weniger.


----------



## Averdan (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Ja wie gesagt dachte ich mir auch.

 Aber in dem Test vom Wakü Guide von PCGH sieht es dann doch anders aus.
Bei einem Durchfluss von 41-45L/H:
3x120 @ 1160 U/Min = 9,3 DeltaT (Wasser/Luft)
2x140 @ 1005 U/Min = 9,4 DeltaT (Wasser/Luft)

Ok, also der 360 ist um 0,1° "besser". habe mich auch gewundert warum, da ja von der Fläche her der 360er 10% mehr hat. 
Allerdings, rechnet man den zusätzlichen Totpunkt vom 3ten Lüfter mit ein kommt man auf eine Differenz von 1-3%.

Also daher "fast" identische Kühlleistung. Zudem um mindesten 10cm kürzer (aber dafür etwas breiter), weniger Lüfter benötigt und so weiter.

Aprobo ein 280er 45ST ist günstiger als ein 2/360 airplex  und er müsste einen (insgesamt 2) Lüfter weniger kaufen.
Zudem denke ich, das die verschlauchung bei 2x280 etwas leichter ist, da der eine Radi dem anderen nicht so einfach in den weg kommt.


----------



## MrMaxPower (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



XBurton schrieb:


> kurze Nebenfrage... wer hat denn dir dieses Netzteil empfohlen? hoffentlich keiner hier vom Forum :c



Hallo XBurton, in meiner Fragestellung habe ich ja geschrieben, dass ich offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge an meinem Setup bin, wenn du also einen solchen Beitrag hier hineinschreibst, würde ich es ganz super finden wenn du nicht nur so eine "Behauptung" in den Raum wirfst sondern dir auch die Mühe machst ein paar Sätze dazu zu schreiben, warum dieses Netzteil schlecht oder nicht optimal ist, schließlich ist dieses Forum ja dafür da, dass wir unser Wissen miteinander teilen können


----------



## XBurton (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



MrMaxPower schrieb:


> Hallo XBurton, in meiner Fragestellung habe ich ja geschrieben, dass ich offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge an meinem Setup bin, wenn du also einen solchen Beitrag hier hineinschreibst, würde ich es ganz super finden wenn du nicht nur so eine "Behauptung" in den Raum wirfst sondern dir auch die Mühe machst ein paar Sätze dazu zu schreiben, warum dieses Netzteil schlecht oder nicht optimal ist, schließlich ist dieses Forum ja dafür da, dass wir unser Wissen miteinander teilen können


Ja dann mach ich das gerne..
Aber ich hab doch nur gefragt wer das empfohlen hat und nicht einfach geschrieben das dass Netzteil schlecht ist...

Kritikpunkte
600 Watt sind zu viel --> schlechtere Effizienz

Gruppenregulierung -->
Das bq L9 nutzt noch eine veraltete Plattform mit Gruppenregulierung und ist somit nicht geeignet für Gaming PCs

Wenn du dich für die Erklärung interessierst kann ich dir gerne eine reinposten.. 

LG



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pelle0095 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Habe mein L9 auch rausgeschmissen und ein BQ E500 Watt genommen


----------



## XBurton (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Hier die Erklärung von Threshold kopiert:

Gruppe bedeutet, dass die drei Spannungen im Netzteil, also 3,3 und 5 und 12 Volt gemeinsam erzeugt werden.
Das bedeutet aber auch, dass die drei Spannungen voneinander abhängig sind.
Belastest du nun eine Spannung sehr stark -- und heute wird praktisch nur noch die 12 Volt Leitung benötigt. 5 Volt brauchst du für USB und Festplatten, 3,3 Volt eigentlich gar nicht mehr -- sinkt diese ab, so dass du statt 12 Volt nur noch 11,6 Volt hast. Die 11,6 Volt sind noch innerhalb der ATX Spezifikation, aber bei 11,4 Volt wird es schon kritisch. Gleichzeitig steigen die anderen Spannungen an, sodass die 5 Volt Leitung schnell mal bei 5,5 oder gar 6 Volt landet.
Ausgleichen kannst du das nur, indem du die entsprechende Spannung belastest. Du müsstest also die 5 Volt Leitung stärker belasten, damit sie wieder sinkt. Was aber eben in der heutigen Zeit nicht einfach ist, weil ja nichts mehr da ist, was die 5 Volt braucht. Eine SSD oder eine HDD reichen da nicht.
Wenn du dann noch Netzteile hast, die eine billige Filterung und Glättung haben -- man kann das anhand der verbauten Caps erkennen -- ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass neben der steigenden Spannung auch die Restwelligkeit ansteigt. Die Restwelligkeit beschreibt die noch vorhandene Wechselspannung in der Gleichspannung. Du kannst die Wechselspannung nie komplett herausfiltern, das ist technisch nicht möglich. Man kann sie aber so weit reduzieren, dass sie keinen Einfluss mehr auf die Hardware hat.
Steigt sie aber an, hat sie ab einem gewissen Punkt durchaus wieder Einfluss auf die Hardware. die Steigende Restwelligkeit ist einer der Gründe, wieso Festplatten ausfallen.
Wenn du also jemanden kennst, der in letzter Zeit eine defekte Festplatte hatte, frag ihn mal, wie alt sein Netzteil ist, das er verwendet.*￼

Hast du nun brauchbare Netzteile, die entsprechende Schutzschaltungen haben, schalten die ab, wenn die Spannung unterhalb eines Wertes sinkt.
Hier im forum gibt es einen User, dessen Netzteil -- ein S7 mit 450 Watt -- abschaltet, wenn er die Grafikkarte übertaktet.
Nominell sollte die Leistung des Netzteils reichen, aber weil die 5 Volt Leitung nicht mehr belastet wird, sinkt die 12 Volt Spannung unterhalb des Auslösewertes und das Netzteil schaltet ab.
Andere Netzteile schalten z.B. gar nicht ab, wie das Corsair RM. Das powert auch noch, wenn nur noch 10 Volt anliegen [was eben an der fehlenden Schutzschaltung liegt und deswegen wird es hier um Forum auch verrissen -- zu Recht]. Die thermaltake Germany Serie hatte ich ja schon erwähnt.
Schlimm wird es aber dann, wenn du hochgelabelte Gruppen Netzteile hast, wie das S7 mit 700 Watt oder das L8 mit der gleichen Leistung oder vergleichbar.
Bei denen ist die Spannungsstabilität extrem schlecht, sodass man sie nicht nutzen sollte. Schon gar nicht für Multi GPU, auch wenn die 700 Watt suggerieren, dass es eigentlich reichen müsste.


Bei Indy Netzteilen wird, wie der Name schon erahnen lässt, die Spannungen unabhängig voneinander erzeugt.
Das passiert mit DC-DC Converter. Daher nennt man diese Netzteile auch DC-DC Netzteile.
Der Vorteil ist die Spannungsstabilität. Auch wenn die 12 Volt Leitung bis zum Bersten belastet wird, hat das keine Auswirkungen auf die kleineren Spannungen.
Aber auch hier gibt es Grenzen. Wichtig sind Schutzschaltungen. Wenn die nicht vorhanden sind -- wie beim Corsair RM als Beispiel -- nützt die Spannungsstabilität nichts. Das Netzteil kann bei einem Fehler nicht abschalten und wird im Grenzfall die Hardware beschädigen.
Dann gibt es da noch Netzteile, wie die P10 Serie, die so stark gebaut ist -- was eben die Caps angeht -- dass sie auch problemlos deutlich mehr Leistung stemmen kann.
Ich hatte zwei P10 mit 550 Watt an der SunMoon getestet und beide waren in der Lage, über 700 Watt zu leisten, ohne dass sich die Spannungsstabilität geändert hatte, ohne dass die Restwelligkeit angestiegen ist. Die sind nicht mal lauter geworden.
Das ist schon sehr beeindruckend und einer der Gründe, wieso ich bei Multi GPU Systemen gerne das P10 empfehle. Ich weiß da aus erster Hand, dass es das leistet, was es verspricht.


Zusammengefasst:
Gruppe Netzteile haben bei einseitiger Belastung der Spannung -- was heute eben Fakt ist angesichts der dominierenden 12 Volt Leitung -- ein Problem mit der Spannungsstabilität, was im geringsten Fall zum Abschalten des Netzteils führt, wenn die Schutzschaltungen vorhanden sind, und im schlimmsten Fall zur Beschädigung der Hardware führt, wenn die Filterung und Gättung schlecht ist.
Indy Netzteile oder DC-DC Netzteile haben das Problem der Spannungsstabilität nicht. Nachteil hier ist einfach der, dass im Max Last Bereich die Restwelligkeit zum Teil stark ansteigt, was auf schlechte Komponenten im Form von minderwertigen Caps zurück zu führen ist.
Und natürlich sollten grundlegende Schurtschaltungen verbaut sein, die auch greifen.
Es nützt nichts, wenn der Hersteller OCP verbaut, das aber erst jenseits von 80 Ampere greift. Schon bei weiniger als 50 Ampere schmelzen Leitungen.


Und dann will ich das mit den Peak werten noch mal aufgreifen.*
Aktuelle Grafikkarten wie die 900er Serie von Nvidia, haben zum Teil stark schwankende Peak werte. Das liegt daran, dass die Karten ständig zwischen Max Last und Idle hin und her schalten.
Das liegt wiederum am Boost Modus, den aktuelle Karten besitzen.
die Karte versucht immer den maximalen Boost Takt zu erreichen und taktet ständig darauf zu, wird aber gleichzeitig vom Power Limit und Temperatur Limit eingegrenzt.
So kann es passieren, dass eine Karte zwar eine durchschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme von 180 Watt hat, aber einen Peak Wert von über 300 Watt.
Gerade bei übertakteten Karten wird der Unterschied größer -- Toms Hardware hatte da mal einen Test zu gemacht, als die 900er Karten auf den Markt kamen -- da liegt die durchschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme bei 190-200 Watt und der Peak Wert kratzt an der 400 Watt Marke oder ist darüber.
Moderne Netzteile, wie das E10 oder auch das Antec Edge -- gibt natürlich noch viele weitere Netzteile -- haben keine Probleme mit den Peak Werten. Die kann die Filterung problemlos abfangen.
Hast du aber ein älteres Netzteil drin oder eben ein Gruppe Netzteil, kann es passieren, dass das Netzteil abschaltet, weil der Peak Wert zu hoch war und die Schutzschaltung gegriffen hat, eben wegen der abfallenden 12 Volt Spannung.
Gerade ältere Netzteil, die schon belastete Caps haben, die auch schon einen Alterungsprozess unterliegen, können da einen Schaden kriegen, weil einer der Caps platzt.

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass wir alle Netzteile, die älter als 4 Jahre sind, entsorgen sollen. Das ist Unsinn.
Solange du die Hardware nicht veränderst, wird das Netzteil keine Probleme haben und auch 10 Jahre laufen. Ich kenne da mehr als genug Beispiele, wo Rechner seit 10 oder 15 Jahren problemlos laufen, eben auch weil die Hardware nie verändert wurde.

deshalb empfehle ich die ein be quiet Straight Power 10 400Watt oder wenn du auch CM haben willst die 500Watt Variante..

Wenn du mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen willst kannst du auch das be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550Watt nehmen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> ...Bei Systemen mit 3 Grafikkarten, Ram Kühler und CPU Kühler, sollte der Durchfluss etwas höher sein al die besagten 30-35L/h, da sich hier das Wasser direkt hinter den drei Grafikkarten doch noch über eine gewisse Strecke im Schlauch aufheizt, was ansonsten nicht der Fall ist.


Im Schlauch heizt sich da gar nichts auf! Insb. die drei Grakas heizen in dem Fall mächtig ein und führen dazu, dass es zu einem etwas größeren ΔT kommt, als wenn weniger Heizleistung verbaut wäre. Dieses ΔT kann man mittels mehr Volumenstrom minimieren, aber an der Kühlleistung ändert das abgesehen von dem minimalen Einfluss des Volumenstroms fernab des l-t-Überangs auf den Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten in den Kühlern nichts.


----------



## MrMaxPower (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Es ist besser beide Radiatoren in eine Richtung zu pusten lassen und nicht Front rein und Top raus, ad sonst die warme Luft vom Frontradiator zum Topradiator geht und dieser dann ineffizienter ist.



Heisst das, ich soll an beiden Radiatoren rausblasen? Wie bekomme ich dann eine vernünftige Kaltlufversorgung hin, da wird der eine Lüfter, der oben an der Rückwand sitzt doch kaum reichen, also müsste ich noch eine 140 Lüfter am Boden anbringen, richtig?


----------



## MrMaxPower (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



XBurton schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst:
> Gruppe Netzteile haben bei einseitiger Belastung der Spannung -- was heute eben Fakt ist angesichts der dominierenden 12 Volt Leitung -- ein Problem mit der Spannungsstabilität, was im geringsten Fall zum Abschalten des Netzteils führt, wenn die Schutzschaltungen vorhanden sind, und im schlimmsten Fall zur Beschädigung der Hardware führt, wenn die Filterung und Gättung schlecht ist.
> Indy Netzteile oder DC-DC Netzteile haben das Problem der Spannungsstabilität nicht. Nachteil hier ist einfach der, dass im Max Last Bereich die Restwelligkeit zum Teil stark ansteigt, was auf schlechte Komponenten im Form von minderwertigen Caps zurück zu führen ist.
> Und natürlich sollten grundlegende Schurtschaltungen verbaut sein, die auch greifen.
> Es nützt nichts, wenn der Hersteller OCP verbaut, das aber erst jenseits von 80 Ampere greift. Schon bei weiniger als 50 Ampere schmelzen Leitungen.



Sehr Interessanter Beitrag XBurton, erstmal vielen vielen Dank dafür!

Muss ich mir da bei meinem Netzteil jetzt auch noch sorgen machen, dass da irgendwelche Schutzschaltungen nicht greifen, oder kann es nur sein, dass unter Vollast mit Übertakten mein Netzteil das System bottleneckt oder gar abschmiert und ich aufeinmal vor einem Blackscreen sitze, schön wäre das ja nicht? ^^


----------



## XBurton (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



MrMaxPower schrieb:


> Sehr Interessanter Beitrag XBurton, erstmal vielen vielen Dank dafür!
> 
> Muss ich mir da bei meinem Netzteil jetzt auch noch sorgen machen, dass da irgendwelche Schutzschaltungen nicht greifen, oder kann es nur sein, dass unter Vollast mit Übertakten mein Netzteil das System bottleneckt oder gar abschmiert und ich aufeinmal vor einem Blackscreen sitze, schön wäre das ja nicht?



Nein, so schlimm wie ein Thermaltake-Böller ist das L9 jetzt nicht.. es besitzt immerhin Schutzschaltungen..

Aber hier kann auch die Spannung auf Werte außerhalb der ATX-Norm steigen, bzw. dann müssten die Schutzschaltungen greifen..
Außerdem ist es schlecht für deine Festplatten..
Dein PC wird jetzt zwar nicht abrauchen, aber wenn du Geld für die Wasserkühlung hast solltest du auch ein ordentliches Netzteil verbauen.. 70€ für die 400W oder 90€ für die 500W-Variante sind jetzt auch nicht unbedingt viel..

Das alte kannst wahrscheinlich net mehr zurückgeben? Ansonsten kann man es ja noch verkaufen oder in anderen (Office-PCs) nutzen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

An der Stelle auch bitte mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Das E9 ist zwar gruppenreguliert, das aber wie es die Technik erlaubt vorbildlich (da geht auch bei Crossload wo Gruppe-NTs prinzipbedingt Probleme haben nix aus den Spezifikationen: Be quiet! Straight Power E9 480 Watt CM im Test: Ruhe in der Mittelklasse (Seite 7) - ComputerBase) und auch sonst ist das Netzteil weitaus besser als das, was der Durchschnittsnemsch so in seinem PC hat.

Wenn du keine Möglichkeit hast das NT zurückzugeben/zu tauschen ohne dass es viel Geld/Aufwand mit sich bringt kannste dein E9 auch guten Gewissens noch 5 Jahre benutzen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



MrMaxPower schrieb:


> Heisst das, ich soll an beiden Radiatoren rausblasen? Wie bekomme ich dann eine vernünftige Kaltlufversorgung hin, da wird der eine Lüfter, der oben an der Rückwand sitzt doch kaum reichen, also müsste ich noch eine 140 Lüfter am Boden anbringen, richtig?


Das kannst dir aussuchen welche Richtung. Ich hatte bei mir beides.
2 140 Lüfter Luft rein und 5 Luft raus.

Jetzt aktuell 5 140er Lüfter Luft mit 600rpm rein und ein Silent Wing 140 Luft raus. Da ist es halt besser, das die einströmende Luft durch die Filtermaterial geht.


----------



## MrMaxPower (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



XBurton schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es schlecht für deine Festplatten..



Inwiefern?



XBurton schrieb:


> Das alte kannst wahrscheinlich net mehr zurückgeben? Ansonsten kann man es ja noch verkaufen



Leider nicht, aber ich werde versuchen es zu verkaufen ohne viel drauf zu zahlen, wenn es bis dahin keiner für meinen Preis haben möchte, dann rüste ich das nach einem Jahr nach.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



MrMaxPower schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



Wie du mittlerweile weißt sind gruppenregulierte Netzteile nicht besonders gut darin, unter großen einseitigen Belastungen alle Spannungen sauber zu regeln.
Wenn du beispielsweise eine sehr starke CPU und GPU verwendest und beides auf Anschlag übertaktest muss das Netzteil auf der +12V Schiene sehr viel Leistung bringen (da beide 12V haben wollen), entsprechend wird da "geschoben".
Weil es aber ein Gruppengerät ist beeinflusst dieses "schieben" auch die anderen Spannungen - also 3,3V und 5V. Die werden dadurch zu hoch - bei einem sehr schlechten Gruppennetzteil werden so aus 5V schnell mal 6V wenn die Grafikkarte Gas gibt. Und an den 5V-Anschlüssen hängen: Festplatten... 

Aber wie gesagt, ein E9 ist zwar Gruppe aber ein gutes Gruppen-NT, sprich hier wird zwar nachgedrückt aber die 5V steigen nicht so stark dass es was kaputt machen könnte - da werdens eben 5,2 statt 5 was nicht weiter tragisch ist.


----------



## Duke711 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie du mittlerweile weißt sind gruppenregulierte Netzteile nicht besonders gut darin, unter großen einseitigen Belastungen alle Spannungen sauber zu regeln.
> Wenn du beispielsweise eine sehr starke CPU und GPU verwendest und beides auf Anschlag übertaktest muss das Netzteil auf der +12V Schiene sehr viel Leistung bringen (da beide 12V haben wollen), entsprechend wird da "geschoben".
> Weil es aber ein Gruppengerät ist beeinflusst dieses "schieben" auch die anderen Spannungen - also 3,3V und 5V. Die werden dadurch zu hoch - bei einem sehr schlechten Gruppennetzteil werden so aus 5V schnell mal 6V wenn die Grafikkarte Gas gibt. Und an den 5V-Anschlüssen hängen: Festplatten...
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, ein E9 ist zwar Gruppe aber ein gutes Gruppen-NT, sprich hier wird zwar nachgedrückt aber die 5V steigen nicht so stark dass es was kaputt machen könnte - da werdens eben 5,2 statt 5 was nicht weiter tragisch ist.




Dem Ing. glaubt man doch nicht. 
Deine Berufung ist die tägliche Zahlenjonglage? Mit was wird dirigiert, Ansys?


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Richtiger Kreislauf bei einer Wasserkühlung*

Das wäre hier OT (--> PN).


----------

